# carbimazole (spelling?)



## murphy389 (Jun 13, 2012)

waiting on final labs but endo was any95% certain im hyper through graves.

any way. im starting my carbs tomorow. just wondering if i should expect anything untoward? i am aware if i get a sore throat i should get a blood test.

any advice would be great.

thanks. jack 25. manchester uk


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy389 said:


> waiting on final labs but endo was any95% certain im hyper through graves.
> 
> any way. im starting my carbs tomorow. just wondering if i should expect anything untoward? i am aware if i get a sore throat i should get a blood test.
> 
> ...












Wow!! That is a high uptake!

Did they do TSI? Just out of curiosity?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

It would appear you are in the advanced stages. How are your eyes? Do you have a goiter? Have you had to go to ER for thyrotoxicosis?

You are correct about the sore throat. How much Carbamizole is doc starting you on?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Jack,
I'm James and I was diagnosed with Grave's as well.
First question, do you support the blues or reds? lol

As long as your labs include the proper tests the Diagnosis should be accurate. I was the same as you, the doctor believed I had Grave's before the blood tests came back. Mine did not include a TSI test, but the antibody tests were enough and then scans confirmed.

Anyways. Here in the states, we use a form of methimazole. Carbimazole is turned into methimazole by the body after ingestion (how I'm not sure). Based on that you should expect the same possibilities as with any other medication.
You're already aware of the primary concern. Others include rashes or hives. I had a sore throat, but I always seem to have one, so it wasn't relevant. However, I did break out in hives, and couldn't continue my medication. I have $100 worth of it on my desk, which sucks.
Anyways, prior to the reaction, it was working. In a week it started to lower my FT4 and I could feel my heart rate was much lower (down from 120-70's). But that also included a Beta Blocker. If you have a racing heart rate you should inquire about Beta Blockers as well.

Good luck with everything.

~James


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

murphy389 said:


> waiting on final labs but endo was any95% certain im hyper through graves.
> 
> any way. im starting my carbs tomorow. just wondering if i should expect anything untoward? i am aware if i get a sore throat i should get a blood test.
> 
> ...


I was on methimazole, which I think is comparable. My experience was that my initial dose was not high enough, symptoms were still there. Were you given a beta-blocker as well?

I believe some folks have developed a rash.


----------



## murphy389 (Jun 13, 2012)

well. hit abit of a wall. these third set of labs has come back bang down the middle for everything.

just awaitin antibody results now, but i was annoyed when the consultant basically said he couldnt see me suffering the severity of symptoms i had stated.
even though the previous tests showed as over active.

i do have a slight goitre and still have the symptoms from before.

starting to do my head in now...

...p.s. im a red!

thanks for replies


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Was that test after being on the carbimazole and if so, for how long? Early stages of several issues can be within range. The Goiter is a sign that something is going on. Really gotta wait for the antibodies results. Try to stay somewhat relaxed. The good thing is that all the thyroid issues are relatively simple to deal with once identified.

Personally, I'm a Liverpool fan. The other red... lol


----------



## murphy389 (Jun 13, 2012)

this is before any meds were taken.

just got to keep smiling and keep trying to get out of bed i suppose:indifferent0023::winking0014:


----------

